# Driving tips



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Thought it would be good if we share tips that help us out. 
Not talking about the type that might help us make more money. 
Just simple tips that make your driving day better.

For me, being mostly a late night driver, I have a hard time finding open restrooms and fresh coffee. 
Even the 24 hour 7-11's don't have fresh coffee at 2 am and they don't like making fresh pots until about 4:30am.

So I've started going to Denny's. They will sell you a to-go coffee. And while she goes to get it for you, I help myself to their restroom.

Of course, every time I'm there I'm secretly hoping to run into thatridesharegirl girl again.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Once I arrive and wait.... and wait... and wait..... after 3 minutes I turn on the other app. I will accept another ride and let the remaining time burn out.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

This reminds of the app that came out a while ago that let you reserve and find nearby bathrooms. And yes they charged money to use the app.
Dennys is a good one.
Also for bathrooms, hotels are also a good option. They typically don't verify if you are a guest or not.
Also bathrooms are super clean.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

If you stop at a stop sign as if its a stop light, or stop at a 4-way intersection where you don't have a stop sign, you've been on the road too long and should take a break. In general, if you miss the little things, its time for a break.

And while you're on your break, make it a point to make someone smile. It will have a positive effect on your next few rides. If you can't make some random person smile, go apply for a job with the sanitation department. Garbage doesn't care about your demeanor. 

Speaking of garbage, don't throw it out your windows. There are plenty of garbage cans around. You wouldn't throw garbage on your lawn, so respect the homeless people and don't litter their world. And don't poop on it either (yes, I'm looking at you SF).


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

On hot days, I have the AC cranked at full blast while riding alone. When I receive a request, I adjust the AC 1 minute from destination.

At the beginning of the day or during a break, I sit in each seat (passenger and 3 in back). This allows me to gauge the comfort level of the pax.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Ribak said:


> On hot days, I have the AC cranked at full blast while riding alone. When I receive a request, I adjust the AC 1 minute from destination.
> 
> At the beginning of the day or during a break, I sit in each seat (passenger and 3 in back). This allows me to gauge the comfort level of the pax.


Hit the ignore feature.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> If you stop at a stop sign as if its a stop light, or stop at a 4-way intersection where you don't have a stop sign, you've been on the road too long and should take a break. In general, if you miss the little things, its time for a break.
> 
> And while you're on your break, make it a point to make someone smile. It will have a positive effect on your next few rides. If you can't make some random person smile, go apply for a job with the sanitation department. Garbage doesn't care about your demeanor.
> 
> Speaking of garbage, don't throw it out your windows. There are plenty of garbage cans around. You wouldn't throw garbage on your lawn, so respect the homeless people and don't litter their world. And don't poop on it either (yes, I'm looking at you SF).


I like paragraphs 1 and 3. I'm guilty of both. 
A little confused on 2. Where do you take your breaks that you are able to make someone smile? 
The pig pen?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I stopped trying to find coffee everywhere and now I take caffeine pills. Bonus: they wake you up quicker than coffee.

For bathrooms I usually use Walgreens or Wawa or a hotel because they're clean and the women's isn't out of order LOL


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I like paragraphs 1 and 3. I'm guilty of both.
> A little confused on 2. Where do you take your breaks that you are able to make someone smile?
> The pig pen?


I tend to get out and walk and interact with people. Crack jokes, point out the obvious. Just do stupid things in general. When you identify someone randomly and make it your goal to make them smile or laugh, it becomes a game and will lift your mood. It backfires occasionally, but even that is funny.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I find that internet helps pass the time between acceptable pings.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I find that ******* helps pass the time between acceptable pings.


Not requesting a ride in San Diego unless it is base rate. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> So I've started going to Denny's. They will sell you a to-go coffee. And while she goes to get it for you, I help myself to their restroom.
> 
> Of course, every time I'm there I'm secretly hoping to run into thatridesharegirl girl again.


Um...could you clarify that just a little for us??? You ran into her in a Denny's restroom?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Um...could you clarify that just a little for us??? You ran into her in a Denny's restroom?


...maybe he was just looking to get a Grand Slam...


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> ...maybe he was just looking to get a Grand Slam...


Moons over my hammy?
Rooty tooty fresh and fruity?
I haven't been in a Denny's in 20+ years, but those names just stick. Freakin Genius.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> I haven't been in a Denny's in 20+ years


That is at least 20 free birthday breakfasts you missed.


----------



## Mr.UberUber (Nov 5, 2017)

Letting Pool or Line trips time out instead of declining always brings a smile to my face. I figure I'm doing those pax a service since they're not in a rush to reach their destination. Might as well let their ping spin a little longer in the system.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Gilby said:


> That is at least 20 free birthday breakfasts you missed.


On the scales of justice, 20 free meals vs gotta eat at Denny's, I believe I've come out way ahead.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Not requesting a ride in San Diego unless it is base rate. Thanks for the reminder.


No worries. I try to avoid male pax from SF anyway.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

It's better for your car to have long trip, wait, long trip, wait. Lots of little trips downtown in traffic are horrible on a car...better be surging for that.

It's also better for you to get out of the car and walk around whenever you can.

When I drove during CrossFit games, a guy who works for Better Than Coffee gave me a sample. It's an energy bar with natural caffeine that doesn't make you pee like coffee does. I may buy some from Amazon.

Drive during hours when there is less traffic. Not only is there less of a chance of an accident, but you will be able to time the lights to save your brakes/transmission and late nights / early mornings they may be flashing yellow.

If you care about high ratings like I do, follow the Uber navigation, including to the pickup. The pax can see you, and whether you're following the recommended route, on their app. Yesterday I tried to get cute by turning right at stop lights and it kind of backfired because I ended up on the wrong end of a long, skinny, one-way block. Pretty sure he 3*'d me.

Look around a lot when you're going through an intersection. Drinks run red lights, out of towners go the wrong way, and bicyclists disregard signals. Also looking around gives the pax the sense that you are awake and alert, even if you aren't lol.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I roll all the windows down after each trip for a couple of minutes to air the car out regardless of what odors may or may not exist. I realize that the weather doesn’t always allow that.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

On Android run the app (old app) in the background. EXACT address of pick-up will show for brief second or two before the APP opens fully. It's a little tricky while driving. Works for UBER only. This has saved me tons of cancellations.



1.5xorbust said:


> No worries. I try to avoid male pax from SF anyway.


I try to avoid them period. During bar rush: 4.81 or below: male.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> At the beginning of the day or during a break, I sit in each seat (passenger and 3 in back). This allows me to gauge the comfort level of the pax.


I actually did this so that I could see exactly what pax sees.
I had my wife drive one day that we went out and I sat in the back. I wanted to know exactly how much the pax can see.
Can they clearly see my phone? Can they see if I scratch my balls?
Can they see my beer gut? 
Can they see my shoes?

I was surprised at how much they can see in my car. Helps keep me on my best behavior.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

I become much nicer letting the late mergers ( one car ) in during rush hour traffic. It burns me up inside but it show I am a calm considerate driver to the passenger.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Late night in big cities I stop at red lights....look both ways.....for cars and cops and take off. No pax in car of course. You have to know your city.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheWanderer said:


> They typically don't verify if you are a guest or not.


I used to work behind the front desk of a Holiday Inn.

There's no way for them to verify if you're someone who's getting ready to check in, or the invited company of one of their legitimate guests, or a restaurant customer (for the places that have one), or...

The point is that there are lots of good reasons to be at a hotel without having rented a room there.

Christine



Ribak said:


> On hot days, I have the AC cranked at full blast while riding alone. When I receive a request, I adjust the AC 1 minute from destination.


I do the opposite. Since most people like it colder than I do, I crank on the A/C when I get a ping. And then of course start dialing it back after the trip is finished and I'm waiting for the next one.

Christine


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I actually did this so that I could see exactly what pax sees.
> I had my wife drive one day that we went out and I sat in the back. I wanted to know exactly how much the pax can see.
> Can they clearly see my phone? Can they see if I scratch my balls?
> Can they see my beer gut?
> ...


Not all the specifics you noted. But yes, I like to get an idea of how things look thru the eyes of the pax.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Thought it would be good if we share tips that help us out.
> Not talking about the type that might help us make more money.
> Just simple tips that make your driving day better.
> 
> ...


Tips:

1. Best restrooms are in hotels, night or day. After peeing in a granite castle with automatic faucets and real paper towels, gives you a chance to break in luxury in the lobby. Many Safeways are open 24 hours. They have (crummy) restrooms too.

2. purchase a coffee thermos. almost every 7-11, Starbucks, and gas station will give you refill price for about $1.25.

3. displaying a tip jar will double your tips.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I do the opposite. Since most people like it colder than I do, I crank on the A/C when I get a ping. And then of course start dialing it back after the trip is finished and I'm waiting for the next one.
> 
> Christine


For the Seattle market, AC is still a luxury for many homes. Also, the climate change has resulted in warmer and longer summers. Keeping my car like an "ice box" has resulted in numerous compliments and a good number of tips. Bottom line for me is to provide exceptional service.



1.5xorbust said:


> I roll all the windows down after each trip for a couple of minutes to air the car out regardless of what odors may or may not exist. I realize that the weather doesn't always allow that.


Great Suggestion!!!!


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Avoid heavy traffic. Check where you are going prior before letting the pax in during morning and evening rush. Don't be afraid to cancel at high demand times. Almost any hotel with parking will let you in to use the restroom. 

Why aren't you brewing your own coffee?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> I stopped trying to find coffee everywhere and now I take caffeine pills. Bonus: they wake you up quicker than coffee.
> 
> For bathrooms I usually use Walgreens or Wawa or a hotel because they're clean and the women's isn't out of order LOL
> 
> View attachment 251931


Please don't take those pills. They are terrible for you. If you want something that works but isn't corrosive to your internal organs, try Crystal Light *Energy* packets. You mix one with a 16 oz bottle of water and works just as good as Rock Star without all the damage. Unlike Rockstar and other energy drinks, Crystal Light doesn't go flat like the carbonated drinks do. You can sip on it all day if you like.


















Another option, candied espresso beans. As a matter of fact I just couldn't fight the grogginess this morning so I ate a few chocolate covered espresso beans. I keep these with me in my work bag.










Please stop taking those caffeine pills. You don't want any life long conditions following you long after you've hung up your Ant hat.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Brian G. said:


> Why aren't you brewing your own coffee?


I don't usually get my first cup until a few hours into my shift.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Please don't take those pills. They are terrible for you. If you want something that works but isn't corrosive to your internal organs, try Crystal Light *Energy* packets. You mix one with a 16 oz bottle of water and works just as good as Rock Star without all the damage. Unlike Rockstar and other energy drinks, Crystal Light doesn't go flat like the carbonated drinks do. You can sip on it all day if you like.
> 
> View attachment 252109
> 
> ...





Cableguynoe said:


> I don't usually get my first cup until a few hours into my shift.


Same here actually. I have a lot of stomach issues and drinking coffee right when I started gave me problems. I wait like you a few hours before getting some if not it's all decaf teas.


----------



## M chez (Feb 17, 2016)

Anything chocolate doesn't last too long in a hot car in the summer. I keep a bottle of Excedrin in the glove box which has 65 mg of *caffeine. *It also helps with back pain from sitting long periods of time. I also like to keep emergency snacks like granola bars and energy bars in car in case it gets late and stores are closed and I am too cheap to pay triple the price at convenient stores.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

This is an exceptional thread with a wealth of information. I hope it will get featured so a wider audience will read the great tips.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Some tips for Tip$:

Airport runs: end the trip upon arrival while waiting in traffic to drop off pax. It may cost you a few cents in drive time, but greatly increases the chance of a pax leaving a tip.

End of ride conversation: Even on a silent ride, engage the pax in conversation during the last mile or minute.

Be aware of requestor: when multiple pax are riding, be cognizant of needs of original requestor. This varies greatly based on culture.

Genuine Thanks: find a reason to genuinely thank the pax. It could be as simple as thanking them for waiting in an easy to pick up area.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

love this thread...make it a feature mods!

ok, some of my tips...

* make the apps/gigs work for *you*; for example, I like to know where i'm going, so I use ALL the DFs from both companies on a full driving day
* if you don't like where you're at after a fare &#8230; turn OFF the app and move (for example, I don't pick up anymore in Dinkytown (college zone) in MSP
* there is a crazy high correlation between PAX long wait times at pickup and trouble rides; if your spidey sense is on alert, don't hesitate to cancel if they are making you wait too long!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I love this thread. I'm always seeking tips to make my life easier  

I have to add that having a good attitude / decent social skills / basic manners etc counts for a lot. I've often overlooked something a bit sketch if the person just seemed super nice and trying their best.

If I feel a bit eh, I take a break or go home. I have to have a good vibe in the car. I rely heavily on my spidey senses and if I don't feel like my mojo is 100% I'm out. I feel as though, having a bad attitude affects everything, from driving skills to negative stuff happening around you. Basically you become a sh** magnet if you're feeling off. Get that together for your own good. 

It's fine to come to this forum and let off steam about what sucks about uber, but when driving, don't have that aura over you. Try to find the small things to appreciate. After all you're out there anyway, why not make the most of it? I won't go on, I sound harpy lol ... you guys have the gist 

Uber on...


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> I love this thread. I'm always seeking tips to make my life easier
> 
> I have to add that having a good attitude / decent social skills / basic manners etc counts for a lot. I've often overlooked something a bit sketch if the person just seemed super nice and trying their best.
> 
> ...


Positive vibes is great but a lot paxs do not give off such a thing. I'm usually the same person vibes or not and I'm out to make money unfortunately so if I wake up on the wrong side I still gotta go out and grind. Last I time I checked rideshare does not offer paid sick time.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Thought it would be good if we share tips that help us out.
> Not talking about the type that might help us make more money.
> Just simple tips that make your driving day better.
> 
> ...


Stop driving for Uber and Lyft - my best advice.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Brian G. said:


> Positive vibes is great but a lot paxs do not give off such a thing. I'm usually the same person vibes or not and I'm out to make money unfortunately so if I wake up on the wrong side I still gotta go out and grind. Last I time I checked rideshare does not offer paid sick time.


Good point but take the time to get yourself to be the best you can. It's counter-productive to be out there if you're an accident or deactivation waiting to happen. Yeah?


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> Good point but take the time to get yourself to be the best you can. It's counter-productive to be out there if you're an accident or deactivation waiting to happen. Yeah?


I'm not worried about either but I do my best to be the best I can be as far as waking up and being as normal as possible. I just stay positive and that usually works out for me.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

to go #1 i just stand alongside the car and let it stream


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

It's been said but I hit hotels a lot. I walk in and say to the desk staff that I'm an uber driver and may I use their restroom or buy a cup of coffee. I've never been denied. (late night driver, as well.) If the desk folks are coffee drinkers, and all seem to be in the wee hours. It's fresh and not once have they taken money.

Cumberland farms here is also a great choice for coffee/restrooms. They have a deal with their app for .10 cents off gas and always have freebies offered.

Always and has been said, just plain 'ol people skills. Talk if they want. Don't if they don't.

Have fun with it! Better ways to make money so might as well have fun!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Take aspirin to delay heart attacks.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Good point but take the time to get yourself to be the best you can. It's counter-productive to be out there if you're an accident or deactivation waiting to happen. Yeah?


This lady has a lot of wisom, ya?

Hey congrats Cableguynoe on the featured thread!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Caffeine is caffeine, it doesn't matter what the source of it is. On the other hand, coffee has some other alkaloids in it too.

I stopped drinking it years ago. It was making me hyper, and it was bad for my teeth too.

Iced tea or chocolate is about as wired up as I get now. I keep the chocolate in my insulated lunch bag.

Christine


----------



## Ashoor (Feb 26, 2017)

When I am hungry and are near a restaurant I like, I have a rule: I will drive towards the restaurant, and if I get a ping before I make it there, well great, I make money and saves me money/calories. I only turn off the app once I am infront of the restaurant and ready to go in. 

Somewhat related, sometimes I will be out driving for personal or work reasons, and I will go online: I will only accept one of those long 40+ min trips. Otherwise I ignore eveyyhing else and continue with my personal errands. Happened to me this past Sunday actually. I left home to go to Walmart yo check out something. On the way there , I went online, and after ignoring the first ping, my second one was actually a long one, earring me close to $42, and eventually getting me some $80 in 2.5 hrs.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

The biggest tip I can give is avoid talking to pax unless they ask you something, and if you can do food delivery instead. The pax are not happy with most drivers because they had previous bad experience with other drivers so they will be quick to hurt your rating and put in false report against you. It is all a big joke except for the food delivery business. Your personal car will get abused and you will be abused. Just got my brand new Hybrid 2018 Camry and am loving doing UberEats only. No worries about people abusing me ot putting in false flags against me in UberX. Plus I get 750 miles to a full tank on a full body hybrid car so I only fill up once every 7 or more days depemdide on how I busy Eats is . Relief I tell ya. Tips flowing in too. Hungry stomachs are greatful, unlike entitled uberx pax. None of that $3 crap anymore. My rear seats stay Virgin.


----------



## Ashoor (Feb 26, 2017)

If a passenger sits in the back and they put on their seat belt (not mandatory in the back) it is a sign they worry and care about road safety so be extra cautious with your speed and driving overall. Not saying you shouldnt be a good driver at other times, but a passenger buckling up in the back is a big clue for you to be on your best driving behavior.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> If you stop at a stop sign as if its a stop light, or stop at a 4-way intersection where you don't have a stop sign, you've been on the road too long and should take a break. In general, if you miss the little things, its time for a break.
> 
> And while you're on your break, make it a point to make someone smile. It will have a positive effect on your next few rides. If you can't make some random person smile, go apply for a job with the sanitation department. Garbage doesn't care about your demeanor.
> 
> Speaking of garbage, don't throw it out your windows. There are plenty of garbage cans around. You wouldn't throw garbage on your lawn, so respect the homeless people and don't litter their world. And don't poop on it either (yes, I'm looking at you SF).


Lol, I've lost count of the number of times I've found myself stopped at a stop sign waiting for it to change to green.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

On either platform don't pickup anyone more than 8 minutes away (I prefer less than 6 min), or 2-3 miles. Unless it is 2x and up surge, then can go a little further for pickup. Ignore any Pickup premium, it is worthless.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Sometimes if you wait someplace for 5 or 10 minutes not moving and then start moving again it seems the app thinks you got a ping from the competitor and suddenly you'll get a ping.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sometimes if you wait someplace for 5 or 10 minutes not moving and then start moving again it seems the app thinks you got a ping from the competitor and suddenly you'll get a ping.


Also, when you've got both apps on with nothing for 10 minutes and then both apps ping at exactly the same moment. Not sure what's up with that.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

When you’re on the freeway and enter the HOV lane make sure that you actually have a pax with you. Several times I’ve entered that lane and suddenly realized I was alone. That can be an expensive mistake. “But officer I’m an Uber driver and I thought I had a pax with me.”


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> When you're on the freeway and enter the HOV lane make sure that you actually have a pax with you. Several times I've entered that lane and suddenly realized I was alone. That can be an expensive mistake. "But officer I'm an Uber driver and I thought I had a pax with me."


I see many solo drivers in the car pool lanes here. CHP doesn't seem to enforce it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I see many solo drivers in the car pool lanes here. CHP doesn't seem to enforce it.


Yeah they don't enforce it here either until they do.


----------



## M chez (Feb 17, 2016)

I thought of a few more:
I never pull into a driveway to pickup until I see the pax walking down it. I always ask pax if it is ok to pull into driveway when I drop off. You never know if they gave you correct address, or if you may wake up anyone inside. If I have a pax sitting behind me, I ALWAYS let them know before we arrive, not to exit until I tell them it is ok. I usually take my sunglasses off at pickup, and put them back on as needed once we get started.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

If I am the first or second car at a red light, I ALWAYS look both ways before going. Especially late night or early mornings. It has saved me several times from those idiots that run the red lights at 50mph. The main reason I have a dash cam, to prove I had the green light.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> This reminds of the app that came out a while ago that let you reserve and find nearby bathrooms. And yes they charged money to use the app.
> Dennys is a good one.
> Also for bathrooms, hotels are also a good option. They typically don't verify if you are a guest or not.
> Also bathrooms are super clean.


How does one "reserve" a bathroom?



jfinks said:


> On either platform don't pickup anyone more than 8 minutes away (I prefer less than 6 min), or 2-3 miles. Unless it is 2x and up surge, then can go a little further for pickup. Ignore any Pickup premium, it is worthless.


My average pickup premium is $7. Not what I would call worthless


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Rat said:


> How does one "reserve" a bathroom?
> 
> My average pickup premium is $7. Not what I would call worthless


It isn't like that in all markets. I had a pickup premium the other day that was waaayyy longer than I would ever pickup and it was $5.72. The only reason why I took it is because it was a stacked trip where I was dropping a rider off at. I think it took 19 minutes to get there and was about 15 miles.

Normally long pickups are about 12 minutes and 7-8 miles or so and you don't get anything but 70 cents to a dollar for it.


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Thought it would be good if we share tips that help us out.
> Not talking about the type that might help us make more money.
> Just simple tips that make your driving day better.
> 
> ...


I like snacking on cashews or peanuts... just sayin it helps.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Once I arrive and wait.... and wait... and wait..... after 3 minutes I turn on the other app. I will accept another ride and let the remaining time burn out.


But you can't move till the timer expires!



Cableguynoe said:


> Thought it would be good if we share tips that help us out.
> Not talking about the type that might help us make more money.
> Just simple tips that make your driving day better.
> 
> ...


An experienced driver of you, complaining of coffee.
Just get a McDonald's free coffee every time you see one, pour them in your BIG travel mug, you will never run out of coffee!
I will make a post on how to get FREE COFFEES.



HotUberMess said:


> I stopped trying to find coffee everywhere and now I take caffeine pills. Bonus: they wake you up quicker than coffee.
> 
> For bathrooms I usually use Walgreens or Wawa or a hotel because they're clean and the women's isn't out of order LOL
> 
> View attachment 251931


Read my reply on COFFEE.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> But you can't move till the timer expires!
> 
> An experienced driver of you, complaining of coffee.
> Just get a McDonald's free coffee every time you see one, pour them in your BIG travel mug, you will never run out of coffee!
> ...


I don't want free coffee.
I want fresh coffee.

But if you can tell me how to get free fresh coffee, I might even throw a like your way.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> Read my reply on COFFEE.


Glad that coffee thing is working for you but I'm enjoying the "I just injected coffee into my veins" feeling that the caffeine pill gives you. Sometimes it's so strong, I bite the pill in half. Instant wake-up.

Plus the pills don't stain my teeth.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Glad that coffee thing is working for you but I'm enjoying the "I just injected coffee into my veins" feeling that the caffeine pill gives you. Sometimes it's so strong, I bite the pill in half. Instant wake-up.
> 
> Plus the pills don't stain my teeth.


I just mainline crystal methamphetamine. No urge to pee, no teeth staining (and eventually no teeth), and I stay awake for days. I drive extremely fast and reckless, but I get my pax where they wanna go, or wherever I stop. I was deactivated for safety and intoxication three months ago, but that doesn't stop me from driving. I just stick on my trade dress, put the big, pink mustache on my car's grill and just offer rides until I run out of gas, I'm arrested, pass out, or drive off a cliff.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't want free coffee.
> I want fresh coffee.
> 
> But if you can tell me how to get free fresh coffee, I might even throw a like your way.


Since when Uber drivers are asking for fresh coffee.
I get MANY free coffees everyday in my area not all fresh, wait for my post.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

jfinks said:


> It isn't like that in all markets. I had a pickup premium the other day that was waaayyy longer than I would ever pickup and it was $5.72. The only reason why I took it is because it was a stacked trip where I was dropping a rider off at. I think it took 19 minutes to get there and was about 15 miles.
> 
> Normally long pickups are about 12 minutes and 7-8 miles or so and you don't get anything but 70 cents to a dollar for it.


If it was where you were dropping off, it didn't take you 19 minute or 15 miles to get there. I've gotten $20 for the premium alone, plus $32 for the trip back to town. Pax tell me most of the time they can't even get an Uber. I'm the only Uber in the county most of the time. I won't even do Lyft out here, no long pickup fee.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I just read the OP again. The focus is on making the driving day better, which includes more enjoyable.

I try to stop in and see a certain convenience store clerk before his shift ends at 6am. He's a really friendly guy and I've had some interesting conversations with him while waiting for pings (that particular convenience store is one of my honey holes). One time I even gave him a ride for free because his brother was borrowing his car. It was no problem because talking with him in the morning puts me in a good mood and helps me be friendlier towards pax.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Rat said:


> If it was where you were dropping off, it didn't take you 19 minute or 15 miles to get there. I've gotten $20 for the premium alone, plus $32 for the trip back to town. Pax tell me most of the time they can't even get an Uber. I'm the only Uber in the county most of the time. I won't even do Lyft out here, no long pickup fee.


I just looked it up, happened about a week ago. Trip was exactly as I said, 19 minutes to get there and 15 miles. Got $5.72, in this instance it was worth it to take the long pickup since had someone waiting when I got there. But most of the time it is pretty much worthless. Lyft has been worse, I get requests 16 to 22 minutes away. No thanks. Ignore.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Here's a biggie - never let stuff escalate from the lowest level of bs. Remain calm. It could save your life. Whilst this may seem obvious to some, it clearly isn't to many.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

If you are on the highway and you get a ping....get to the right immediately...dont look at the ping because you just missed your exit......


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I bought this seat cushion at Costco. I don't use it every time. But I bust it out once in a while. It helps.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

To dovetail on Luckytown's suggestion: When deadheading, drive in the right lanes when possible.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Thought it would be good if we share tips that help us out.
> Not talking about the type that might help us make more money.
> Just simple tips that make your driving day better.
> 
> ...


When you are in the Great N/W Shari's offers fresh brewed coffee 2Go, and 24 hr restrooms.



NorCalPhil said:


> Not requesting a ride in San Diego unless it is base rate. Thanks for the reminder.


He's Bursting between his Pings.lol



Steve_TX said:


> I just mainline crystal methamphetamine. No urge to pee, no teeth staining (and eventually no teeth), and I stay awake for days. I drive extremely fast and reckless, but I get my pax where they wanna go, or wherever I stop. I was deactivated for safety and intoxication three months ago, but that doesn't stop me from driving. I just stick on my trade dress, put the big, pink mustache on my car's grill and just offer rides until I run out of gas, I'm arrested, pass out, or drive off a cliff.


I cracked up thinking how many Walter Whites are Ubering right now.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I bought this seat cushion at Costco. I don't use it every time. But I bust it out once in a while. It helps.
> 
> View attachment 252421


I bought one of those but my cat stole it


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I bought one of those but my cat stole it


Ha!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Good thread Noe!!!!

Not really feeling the driving Uber tonight.... but I have to get back on the horse and start earning after the three day break.

My best tip : proper maintenance of the car should always be top priority. Give it love and fresh fluids or top offs if needed.


----------



## Sacman08 (Aug 17, 2018)

jfinks said:


> On either platform don't pickup anyone more than 8 minutes away (I prefer less than 6 min), or 2-3 miles. Unless it is 2x and up surge, then can go a little further for pickup. Ignore any Pickup premium, it is worthless.


Just curious why not premium?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

When picking up from a cul-de-sac or other dead end street, turn your car around to face the exit before stopping to inspect the pax. That way, if you ride deny them you will have an easy exit.

Idiots, especially drunken idiots, have been known to throw themselves in front of moving cars to try to stop their Uber from driving away after a rejection.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> Moons over my hammy?
> Rooty tooty fresh and fruity?
> I haven't been in a Denny's in 20+ years, but those names just stick. Freakin Genius.


RTF&F is IHOP


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> If you stop at a stop sign as if its a stop light, or stop at a
> 4-way intersection where you don't have a stop sign, you've been on the road too long and should take a break. In general, if you miss the little things, its time for a break.


I do this often late nights at a blinking yellow light. ive even come to a complete stop, thinking it was a lighting changing red


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> I do this often late nights at a blinking yellow light. ive even come to a complete stop, thinking it was a lighting changing red


I love it when you call me Flint Floss-see.
Wave yo hands in the ayah, if you's a tru playah!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sbstar07 said:


> I like snacking on cashews or peanuts... just sayin it helps.


This is a good tip. I also get shelled pistachios at Costco.
Great for when I get hungry late at night but don't want to eat a meal that late.
Also keeps me awake.



luckytown said:


> If you are on the highway and you get a ping....get to the right immediately...dont look at the ping because you just missed your exit......


Great tip!!
Miss my exit all the time after accepting ping and waiting for navigation to load.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

flyntflossy10 said:


> I do this often late nights at a blinking yellow light. ive even come to a complete stop, thinking it was a lighting changing red


Oh yea, ayup, FF. Me 3.


----------



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

Whenever I get a request with someone with a super low rating I let it time out instead of clicking no thanks because they are probably assholes anyway. Because when you have a rating this low you must be a horrible person.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

How could a 3 still be on the platform? And I catch passive aggressive texts and emails for not accepting $3 due to long pick-ups?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

If you're tired dead mile-ing it home, listen to comedy or a podcast or talk to someone on the phone (hands free obviously). It helps keep you awake if you're concentrating and also helps the time go faster.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> If you're tired dead mile-ing it home, listen to comedy or a podcast or talk to someone on the phone (hands free obviously). It helps keep you awake if you're concentrating and also helps the time go faster.


I used to stop at a QuickChek (convenience store all over NJ), use th bathroom, grab a 5-hour Energy, a couple of hard-cooked eggs, and refill my tea, double-strength.

Emptying the bladder reduces bodily distractions. Allows better focus. The 5-hour Energy shot is quick wake-me-up. The tea provides a steady supply of caffeine. Not coffee! Coffee acts faster, but that's what the 5-hour is for. Coffee will jangle your nerves if you're already exhausted, and then you'll crash unexpectedly. Tea caffeine moves through your system more smoothly and consistently. And has antioxidents that will fight free radicals and slow aging. The eggs will provide protein and healthy fat to get your metabolism running, stave off hunger another bodily distraction), provide protein and healthy fat to fuel yourself, and not cause a carb crash.

Then GO HOME AND SLEEP! Do not pick up any more paxes!


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> RTF&F is IHOP


I thought they were a burger joint?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> grab a 5-hour Energy, a couple of hard-cooked eggs, and refill my tea, double-strength.





SuzeCB said:


> Then GO HOME AND SLEEP! Do not pick up any more paxes!


I dont drink 5 hour energy or tea. If you can down them both just before you go to sleep it doesn't seem like it's working.

When I start the Friday or Saturday night shift, I kick start it with a rockstar. Then every 2-3 hours I drink the WM caffeine packets that flavor a bottle of water. I take 3 bottles of water, a cliff bar, and some jerky with me.


----------



## Uberingen (Jul 16, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is a good tip. I also get shelled pistachios at Costco.
> Great for when I get hungry late at night but don't want to eat a meal that late.
> Also keeps me awake.


Are you kidding?
With all those North Americans with peanut allergies which some can not be within 5 feet of a peanut you risk having nuts in your car?
You gotta be nuts!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberingen said:


> Are you kidding?
> With all those North Americans with peanut allergies which some can not be within 5 feet of a peanut you risk having nuts in your car?
> You gotta be nuts!


As they're dying I'll say "quick unlock your phone so I can call 911!"

Then I'll tip myself in the app.

Bam!


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> I become much nicer letting the late mergers ( one car ) in during rush hour traffic. It burns me up inside but it show I am a calm considerate driver to the passenger.


If someone is skilled enough to gracefully slip in front of my car without slowing the flow of traffic in either lane, I am impressed that there are other decent drivers on the road besides me. If you choose to sit in line that's your choice, dont hate on others who choose differently. Learn from them.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Be the boss. Don’t let riders dictate where you park for the pick up. Point, direct, holler, guide to a safe, legal pick up spot.

Do not double park for pick up.
Do not stop in traffic for pick up.

Just because a rider walks toward your car doesn’t mean you forgo all common sense and rules of the road to accommodate them! Be smart. Be the boss!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Get out of the car once in awhile and smoke a cigarette. You get to stretch your legs and helps calm you down so you have more patience with pax.

Just kidding, smoking is bad for you


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

One of the best threads I've read in a quite a while; good stuff from everyone.

Love the waiting for the light to change at stop signs. Done it more than i care to admit!

And I'm in full agreement with having your driving mojo working. If you're not feeling it, go home or someplace to get it together and get your head right. A bad mojo affects everything. Driving skills, pax interaction ,etc. 

If I have to eat my car ,and I do, I don't eat anything that's going to smell up my car. No fast food, etc. Stick with fruits or veggies to snack on, apples, cantalope. And yes it involves a little prep time at home,but worth it. 
And I always drive right lane on freeway, cuz I always get the ping when I'm right on top of my exit . Hard to get there when I'm in the fast lane. A mile and a half u turn makes me crazy. 
Be safe everyone. Cheers.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

M chez said:


> I never pull into a driveway to pickup until I see the pax walking down it.


I don't pull into driveways for pickups any more. It's almost routine for me to pull up, and then see the rider walking toward me from the house NEXT DOOR to the address shown in my phone.



sbstar07 said:


> I like snacking on cashews or peanuts... just sayin it helps.


Peanut M&Ms, in a Ziploc baggie.



Steve_TX said:


> To dovetail on Luckytown's suggestion: When deadheading, drive in the right lanes when possible.


I agree with that, and I'll go a step further.

Here in TX, we have feeders. Or call them access roads if you prefer. I often stay on the feeder when I'm dead heading home. But it helps to know the local roads well, because not all of them go through, especially the older ones.



The Gift of Fish said:


> When picking up from a cul-de-sac or other dead end street, turn your car around to face the exit before stopping to inspect the pax.


Not just because of drunks. If I'm waiting on a rider, I don't have anything else to do while I'm waiting.

And... when people are climbing into the car, I start the drive as soon as I know I've got all of them. I hate waiting for the app to update to tell me which way to go. And I ALWAYS confirm the destination before I start driving. The few times I haven't, I've regretted it.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

Use your network's 4G data, rather than trying to connect to various wireless networks as you travel around. The technology behind free wireless networks is not yet where it needs to be.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

I save my Starbucks cups and piss in them late at night . I will empty the cup in a planter if possible and then discard cup on commercial private property immediately. I keep Starbucks paper napkins as like a pad so no piss leaks into my underwear accidentally as im pissing sitting in back seat usually. Cup is better than pissing on ground as no splatter


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> If you're tired dead mile-ing it home, listen to comedy or a podcast or talk to someone on the phone (hands free obviously). It helps keep you awake if you're concentrating and also helps the time go faster.


When I'm driving, I keep some light, mellow jazz (usually Pandora's Nestor Torres Radio) playing softly in the background. But when I'm tired and dead-heading home, I put on louder, up-beat music (usually EDM) and crank it up.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Sacman08 said:


> Just curious why not premium?


Cause there is not enough premium. You have to drive 11 minutes to even start the meter for premium pickup. That is about 2 times the pickup time/distance I will generally accept. Too many ubertards must be driving way too many dead miles to pickup riders or this premium would be lower distance. Don't be dumb, 6-8 minutes tops or 2-3 miles max for pickups, unless it is a nice 2-3x surge. Then it is worth going a little further.


----------



## KyloJen (Jun 7, 2018)

In the heat of summer, I ask them if they are comfortable with the temperature, especially when they are sitting in the back seat.


----------



## Driving4Change (Aug 17, 2018)

This thread is definitely one of my top stalks as a new driver.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> If someone is skilled enough to gracefully slip in front of my car without slowing the flow of traffic in either lane, I am impressed that there are other decent drivers on the road besides me. If you choose to sit in line that's your choice, dont hate on others who choose differently. Learn from them.


Its not gracefully if they are trying to nose into the exit lane while blocking the travel lane at the last minute.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Driving4Change said:


> This thread is definitely one of my top stalks as a new driver.


The sticky at the top of the thread list has a lot of good info as well.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I forgot to mention what I roll with:


A bug tub of Clorox wipes (contain no bleach, and I did use them on my black carpets to mop up vomit once)
Glass cleaner wipes
A big umbrella
A small towel
Jumper cables
My 300pc socket set
A Diet Coke and a fat free snack
Travel tissues and an extra packet for rider to take with them if they are flying (this has always resulted in a big tip)
Cough drops, Tums, Excedrine


----------



## LMactans (Jun 20, 2018)

Who are all of you fortunate souls who are awakened by caffeine? Those of us with A.D.D. will often become sedated from too much of it. Otherwise it helps with focus, but I have not learned the balance between improved efficiency and passing out asleep. 

I have found areas to pull over and take little power naps. Makes a big difference in how long I can keep going without having to stop and drive home. Lots of trees here, so finding some shade away from too many people, putting the windows down, putting the seat back, and putting on sunglasses to not look dead in case someone sees me, and I can take the best naps. There is usually enough of a breeze so that the heat is not too bad, and a battery-operated fan helps if needed.

I have realized that me trying to drive even a bit drowsy is just as unsafe as if I had been drinking alcohol. Not about to chance a crash or a citation for doing something dumb.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> I forgot to mention what I roll with:
> 
> 
> A bug tub of Clorox wipes (contain no bleach, and I did use them on my black carpets to mop up vomit once)
> ...


I prefer to carry a Li-Ion battery jump pack. Much easier than cables.

Excedrin is good for caffeine and more importantly a little aspirin that prevents DVT from sitting for long periods.


----------



## LMactans (Jun 20, 2018)

Heavy duty plastic
Duct Tape
Heavy duty garbage bags
Folding table
M-99 preloaded in syringes
Bone saw

Wait...wrong forum.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> Its not gracefully if they are trying to nose into the exit lane while blocking the travel lane at the last minute.


Maybe go back and read my post before admitting you are part of the problem. 
I'll save you the trouble:

It's graceful when it's done without anyone else in either lane having to step on their brakes.

That's called skill. 
Don't hate it. 
Respect it. 
Learn from it.

Be courteous, especially if you don't know your way around the city you are driving in well enough to not rely upon your GPS.
This means pulling over to pick/drop your PAX so as not to block the flow in your lane. 
Your hazards are not 'stop anywhere' lights.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Rub one out before you leave to uber  (I hope I'm not banned for saying that)


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Rub one out before you leave to uber  (I hope I'm not banned for saying that)


So funny but so true.....take away the urge of becoming a creeper status for the ladies.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> So funny but so true.....take away the urge of becoming a creeper status for the ladies.


Exactly my point


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Exactly my point


And it works both ways... As a male being a passenger with female drivers.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> And it works both ways... As a male being a passenger with female drivers.


Oh for crying out loud! No it doesn't!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Read a book on kindle between pings. 
People don't read enough these days.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Driving4Change said:


> This thread is definitely one of my top stalks as a new driver.


Welcome! This is definitely where the cool drivers hang out



HotUberMess said:


> I forgot to mention what I roll with:
> 
> 
> A bug tub of Clorox wipes (contain no bleach, and I did use them on my black carpets to mop up vomit once)
> ...


Good stuff.
I always have a 5 hour energy in the car. Don't always use it, but it's there since I drive late.

Also butt wipes



Uber Crack said:


> Rub one out before you leave to uber  (I hope I'm not banned for saying that)


Haha!
My wife didn't want me to do UBER at first because of the drunk ladies.
For months I tried to convince her because I had discovered this site.
When she finally agreed, for months she made sure when I left to go UBER I was very satisfied. And I mean very satisfied. 

She doesn't do that anymore. 
Maybe I need to let her read some of my stories to put the fear of god in her, and she'll start taking care of me again.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Welcome! This is definitely where the cool drivers hang out
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> Maybe I need to let her read some of my stories to put the fear of god in her, and she'll start taking care of me again.


Tell her the ladies are all enamored with your squeaky clean butt.

For the record, I carry wipes too but I only listed the stuff I occasionally share with _riders_. My butt wipes are for my use only as is my makeup, tampons and hair brush.

I forgot: I have a super bright LED flashlight, helps find lost items.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

This flashlight is cheap and a charge lasts an incredibly long time;

https://www.harborfreight.com/3-watt-led-rechargeable-cordless-spotlight-61777.html


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

jfinks said:


> I prefer to carry a Li-Ion battery jump pack. Much easier than cables.


About a year ago, I bought one of those jump packs. A decent one too, I thought.

A few months later when I went to use it, I discovered it had died. Seriously. No amount of charging would revive it. It's still sitting out in the garage.

Christine


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> About a year ago, I bought one of those jump packs. A decent one too, I thought.
> 
> A few months later when I went to use it, I discovered it had died. Seriously. No amount of charging would revive it. It's still sitting out in the garage.
> 
> Christine


That sux, Christine. Let me guess, ya found out just after the warranty period? I've done just that with some high priced gear/tools.

If it's worth your time and $. Could replace the battery. Or rip it apart and see if it's just a loose wire or bad connection.

If it's broke, ya can't make it worse. 
(well, I could but that's my special gift)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> About a year ago, I bought one of those jump packs. A decent one too, I thought.
> 
> A few months later when I went to use it, I discovered it had died. Seriously. No amount of charging would revive it. It's still sitting out in the garage.
> 
> Christine


That's why you should only get stuff like that at Costco.

That's where I got mine and I've already swapped it once after about a year just because i wanted a shinny new one.

I also make sure i charge it about once a month if i havent used it.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

That's a good idea with anything chargeable, me thinks, CG.

I have a solar panel/charger out back and rotate any large batteries. Just whenever I think of it. After a couple-a-few days. They are topped off and whatever I need to work, most likely will and aside from the gear, it's free.


Side note, can't use a float charger through a windshield. Well, ya can. But it won't work.

LoL, CG. I could never do that. (the return thing) I'd have to tell the clerk what I was doing. They normally don't care and just swap it. I also asked 2 negative/late remarks be removed from my credit report. And they removed them!

I began with; "This is my fault...." But both CC companies removed 'em. I know that's a one-shot niceity. But with an actual, third mistake taken off, my score went up 47 points within 30 or 40 days of me asking.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> LoL, CG. I could never do that. (the return thing) I'd have to tell the clerk what I was doing. They normally don't care and just swap it. I also asked 2 negative/late remarks be removed from my credit report. And they removed them!
> g.


Well I didn't tell them I wanted the new shinny one.
I told them it wasn't holding the charge anymore. Which is partly true. I'm sure it wasn't holding as much charge as when it was new .
I had used the heck out of it with a piece of crap Volkswagen i had that would drain the battery.


----------



## Homelesshenry (May 2, 2017)

Great thread CG! I like hanging out with the cool guys. Awesome tips everyone.


----------



## Uberingen (Jul 16, 2018)

I drive people the way I want to be driven. 
Be safe. 
Be cool. 
Be polite. 

Also if I am dropping a pax in an area with low ping potential, I turn the other app online a few minutes before I reach my destination.


----------



## SHRPR (Jul 13, 2018)

Speaking of driving tips, here are a couple about actual driving.

First, poor driving is one the top reasons to not get tips and less than a 5 star review. Your customer is in the back seat and they feel everything.

Ease on and off the gas and brake - Stop signs are the biggest threat
Work on controlling the speed on your turns - smooth turns reduce the chance your customer will clank their heads together
On the highway - limit your lane changes. Stay in the middle lane and only use the left lane to pass. If you have to change lanes try to keep it under 1 change per minute. Changing lanes too many times gives the perception you are an aggressive lane changer.
Customer comments you are going too slow? "I'm happy to hop in the left lane, but safety is my priority". Don't feel obligated to speed. Slow driving rarely shows up as a complaint, even if they mention it in the car.
Other cars a merging? Don't block that line cutter, take a deep breath and let him in. When you have customers in the car is not the time to win the moral battle.
Why not ask "Is there anything I can do to make your ride more comfortable?"

Polite driving earns more tips.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

SHRPR said:


> Speaking of driving tips, here are a couple about actual driving.
> 
> First, poor driving is one the top reasons to not get tips and less than a 5 star review. Your customer is in the back seat and they feel everything.
> 
> ...


So that's the noise I hear all the time from my back seat.... clanking heads

Seriously agree about lane changing

Every lane change is a risk, no matter how much care you take to mitigate that risk a lane change is riskier than staying in the middle lane. And as many miles as we put behind us we need to minimize risk


----------



## überalle (Aug 21, 2018)

Ashoor said:


> If a passenger sits in the back and they put on their seat belt (not mandatory in the back) it is a sign they worry and care about road safety so be extra cautious with your speed and driving overall. Not saying you shouldnt be a good driver at other times, but a passenger buckling up in the back is a big clue for you to be on your best driving behavior.


Rear seatbelts are to be fastened in the state of California


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> I stopped trying to find coffee everywhere and now I take caffeine pills. Bonus: they wake you up quicker than coffee.
> 
> For bathrooms I usually use Walgreens or Wawa or a hotel because they're clean and the women's isn't out of order LOL
> 
> View attachment 251931


Is it quicker than speed?



Mr.UberUber said:


> Letting Pool or Line trips time out instead of declining always brings a smile to my face. I figure I'm doing those pax a service since they're not in a rush to reach their destination. Might as well let their ping spin a little longer in the system.


Great tip!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

freddieman said:


> Is it quicker than speed?
> 
> Great tip!


I've taken Ritalin and caffeine delivery is just as fast. I've never taken speed but I imagine caffeine is not as strong.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

westsidebum said:


> I save my Starbucks cups and piss in them late at night . I will empty the cup in a planter if possible and then discard cup on commercial private property immediately. I keep Starbucks paper napkins as like a pad so no piss leaks into my underwear accidentally as im pissing sitting in back seat usually. Cup is better than pissing on ground as no splatter


I keep my grande Starbucks cup after peeing in it. Don't have to go looking around for bathrooms. Comes very handy in emergency situations.

I usually listerine my mouth and spit into the grande cup (after disposing pee into greenery) to disinfect the cup. I kill two birds with one stone....freshen breath and sanitize the pee cup.....that's science baby!



Uber Crack said:


> Read a book on kindle between pings.
> People don't read enough these days.


Is there a video I can watch on how to read?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I stopped trying to find coffee everywhere and now I take caffeine pills. Bonus: they wake you up quicker than coffee.
> 
> For bathrooms I usually use Walgreens or Wawa or a hotel because they're clean and the women's isn't out of order LOL
> 
> View attachment 251931


Omg I take vivarin now too! Well, I buy the generic CVS brand, 80 tablets (200 mg of caffeine per tablet ) for $8.99. I mean, that's more than 80 cups of coffee for $8.99.

I take 3 tablets first thing in the morning, then more if needed sporadically throughout the day. It also cuts back on having to use the restroom non-stop!

I thought I was the only one who took these (besides high schoolers).


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Uber is unregulated. They change the rules whenever they want. Always in their favor. You can't beat uber. Why play a game that is rugged mathmatically and impossible to win. Sure $3 per hour is better then nothing but it's not even minimum wage.


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I've taken Ritalin and caffeine delivery is just as fast. I've never taken speed but I imagine caffeine is not as strong.


If you've taken Ritalin, then you've taken speed.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Marco Solo said:


> If you've taken Ritalin, then you've taken speed.


Close but no cigar. Ritalin doesn't get you as amped up as speed unless you're taking the wrong dose.

I've never taken Ritalin recreationally.


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Close but no cigar. Ritalin doesn't get you as amped up as speed unless you're taking the wrong dose. I've never taken Ritalin recreationally.


Speed = methamphetamine. 
Ritalin *is* methamphetamine.
Ergo, Ritalin = speed. 
Q. E. D.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Marco Solo said:


> Speed = methamphetamine.
> Ritalin *is* methamphetamine.
> Ergo, Ritalin = speed.
> Q. E. D.


You know you could do a simple internet search and solve this without argument.

https://www.quora.com/Does-methylphenidate-have-methamphetamine-in-it


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> You know you could do a simple internet search and solve this without argument.
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Does-methylphenidate-have-methamphetamine-in-it


That's just crazy talk, HuM!

LoL


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Marco Solo said:


> Speed = methamphetamine.
> Ritalin *is* methamphetamine.
> Ergo, Ritalin = speed.
> Q. E. D.


QED?
How many here do you think know what that means?

Are you a Jesuit graduate?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

oldfart said:


> QED?
> How many here do you think know what that means?
> 
> Are you a Jesuit graduate?


I know what it means but since he started out with a false statement in the first line, his proof won't be QED'd.

But.. what does that have to do with the Jesuits?? Were they into logical proofs?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I know what it means but since he started out with a false statement in the first line, his proof won't be QED'd.
> 
> But.. what does that have to do with the Jesuits?? Were they into logical proofs?


Absolutely
The entrance exam to get into the high school I want to (5o years ago) has several if this is true, and if that is true than which of the following must be true type questions. And in college "Logic" was a required course


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Absolutely
> The entrance exam to get into the high school I want to (5o years ago) has several if this is true, and if that is true than which of the following must be true type questions. And in college "Logic" was a required course


You went to a jesuit high school and college?

I'm getting my mind blown over here, didn't know about this at all and I grew up Catholic


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> You went to a jesuit high school and college?
> 
> I'm getting my mind blown over here, didn't know about this at all and I grew up Catholic


It was a long time ago but yes
Gonzaga High School in Washington DC 
Wheeling Jesuit college in wheeling WVa


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

I was wrong. I was thinking of Dexedrine.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

oldfart said:


> It was a long time ago but yes
> Gonzaga High School in Washington DC
> Wheeling Jesuit college in wheeling WVa


Whenever I think of West Virginia I envision people with soot-stained faces who are determined to bring coal back.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Whenever I think of West Virginia I envision people with soot-stained faces who are determined to bring coal back.


I went to school in the northern panhandle between Pennsylvania and Ohio. Coal mines and steel mills defined the area. Not any more


----------

